# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  İslamın temel meselesi türbanlı değil kara lastikli kızdır

## bozok

*İSLAMIN TEMEL MESELESİ TüRBANLI DEğİL KARA LASTİKLİ KIZDIR*



18.04.2010 

Televizyonlarda Taraf’ın şu “*çok bilmiş”* oğlanının furyası esiyor… Başımı nereye çevirsem bu şahsı görüyorum.

‘*’Liberal Demokrasi’’* safsatasının baş savunucularından olan, eski ülkücü zattan bahsediyorum.

Diğer bir tabirle; Haçlı Emperyalizminin son icadı olan *‘’Amerikan Demokrasisinin’’*, küreselleşmenin ve kapitalizmin yerli işbirlikçisi olan bir zaat’ı zerzevat..

Zerzevat ifadesini neden kullandım ?

Bu ve bunun gibilerin genel söylemini incelediğimde, sıkıştıkları yerde ‘’türbana’’ sarıldıklarını gördüm. Zerzevat; Arapçada yeşil ‘’hadr’’ demektir.

Sözde *‘’Darbe Karşıtlığı’’.*
Bu ülkede pratik düzlemde uygulanmış tüm darbe ve girişimlerin hangi merkezlerden yönlendirildiği malumdur. Burada kalkıp makaleyi teoriye boğmamızın bir manası yok. İnsani aklın gerçeği şudur;
Darbeler, *BATI EMPERYALİZMİNİN UYGULAMALARIDIR.*
Dolayısı ile darbe karşıtı olmak için ‘’anti-emperyalist’’ olmak gerekir.
Ancak; hem liberal olacaksınız, yani tekelci demokrasi ve kapitalist özgürlüklere entegre edilmiş bir görüşün misyonerliğini yapacaksınız, hem “de göbekten bağlı olduğunuz oligarşinin uygulamalarına karşı olacaksınız.
*Bu işte bir iş var!*
Bu ‘’taraf’’girler, ya da türedi demokratlar sanıyorum ‘’halkın üzerine örtülen cehalet örtüsünden besleniyor’’. üne sürdükleri kavramların hiçbiri ‘’halkçı’’ değil iken, halka özgürlük vaad etmeleri toplumsal şizofreninin boyutlarını bizlere gösteriyor.

üzellikle paçaları tutuşunda sarıldıkları ‘’İslam’’, kendi görüşlerine tamamen zıt bir anlayış iken, göbekten bağlı oldukları odakların ürettiği İslam algısına sırt dayayarak söylem geliştirdikleri halde, toplumun kendilerine sahip çıkması, daha vahim bir durum…

Sanayi devrimini gerçekleştirmiş ülke faşizmleri, genel olarak ‘’emperyalist çıkarlara dayanır’’. Türkiye ise bu yönde faşist eğilimleri barındırmamış, bu topraklarda batı güdümlü ‘’cunta faşizmi’’ biçiminde açığa çıkan bir mandacılık anlayışı darbelerin bütününde karşımıza çıkmıştır.

İster altını eşeleyin ister üstünü, nerden bakarsanız bakın; darbelerin ve halk – özgürlük karşıtı eylemlerin tamamının arkasında; Batı Sermayesi ve emperyalist politikaları vardır.


*Bu nasıl Demokrasi?*

şimdi bu darbe karşıtlarına sorsanız, Küreselleşmenin nimet, AB’nin hedef, sermayenin kurtuluş olduğunu söyleyecekler…

Demokrasi, kitleler üzerinde yoğunlaşan ‘’kapitalist asimilasyon’’ kırılmaksızın yaşama geçirilemez. Yani özetle; her eve giren TV programlarında, batı sömürgeciliğinin arzu ettiği veriler halka sunulmaya devam ediyorken, halkçı demokrasiyi hayata geçirmek imkansızdır.

Bu tip demokrasilere ‘’burjuva demokrasisi’’ demek mümkün.

Bu tip demokrasiden bahsedenler, toplumsal paylaşımdan, emekten ve sermayenin emek karşısındaki reel politikalarından bahsetmez…

Bunlar, Küreselleşme adına* ‘’ulus devlet yapısını’’* hedef alabilmek için sürekli bir özgürlük narası atar…

Bunların derdi, AB Mandasına karşıt olan, emperyalizm ile işbirliğine karşıt olan odakları ‘’darbeci diye suçlamak’’ bu yolla kendi derin çelişkilerini bertaraf edebilmektir.

Kendilerini reddeden, Vahşi Kapitalizm ile doğrudan çelişen bir anlayış olan İslam’ı, sadece başörtüsü noktasında ele alan bu tipler, tv programlarında ‘’asker olamayan başörtülü çocuklarından’’ bahsederler, ancak Kuran’da başörtüsünün hangi ayette geçtiğinden kelime bahsedemezler.

üünkü birileri onlara zaten bunu öğretmiştir.

Kıblesi Beyaz Saray olan Hubel’lerin ardı sıra yürüyen ‘’raiye’’nin bu açığından istifade ederek, ülkedeki ‘’emek problemlerine’’, sosyal adaletsizliğe zerrece müdahale etmeksizin, sadece üst oligarşinin hedeflerine yönelik ‘’özgürlük ve demokrasi’’ söylemi geliştirirler.

*Bunun adı FİLİPİN DEMOKRASİSİdir.*

Bunun adı Filipin Demokrasisidir. Bu demokrasi tipini benimseyenler ise; Brüksel Solcuları, Amerikancı Liberaller, Beyaz Saray Müslümanlarıdır…
Bu demokrasi anlayışının rotasını incelediğinizde sizleri götüreceği yer;
Sınırların olmadığı bir dünya anlayışıdır…

Bizim demokrasimizle bunların demokrasisi arasındaki fark şudur;
Bunların sınırsız toplumunda, tekeller, tröstler cirit atar. Halk, ne olduğu bilinmez düşüncelerin ardı sıra giderek köleleşir, sömürü ‘’özgürlük’’ olarak tanıtılır.

Bizim demokrasimizde, tekeller ve tröstler yoktur. Emperyalizme karşı doğrudan mücadele vardır…

Bu tipler AB-D’liler tarafından sürekli ödüllendirilirken. Bizim gibiler genellikle ‘’öldürülür’’.


*En üzüldüğüm şey!*

Bu tiplerin ağızlarına sakız ettikleri dinimiz İslam’ın, bu Brüksel lahanaları ile her zaman mücadele ettiğini algılamayan halkımızın vahim durumudur.

Daha önce de yinelediğim gibi, dindarların hakkını savunmak isteyenler şuna dikkat etmelidir;

Bir ülkede, doğusunda kara lastikle okula giden kızlar varken,
Batısında, babasının jipleri ile üniversiteye giremeyen türbanlı kızlar var ise;
*Dinin temel problemi ‘’türbanlı olan kız değildir’’.*
*Kara lastikli olan kızdır…*

Türbanın ne olduğunu daha evvel de yazıp çizmiştik…

Son olarak bunun gibi çocukları yetiştiren annelerimize seslenmek isterim;
‘’Evlatlarınıza sahip çıkın!’’.


*Eren Erdem*
Odatv.com

----------

